# Big gold bottom crystal oscillator(I think)



## Tndavid (Sep 4, 2016)

Found these bad boys on a telecom board. Anyone ever seen em. Also some gold cap top hats bout the size of a dime. Please tell me the caps are gold. Sure look like it. Thanks guys.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 5, 2016)

They are gold plated. So there is gold there but not as much as you hoped for. 8)


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 5, 2016)

Ok cool. Ya I didn't figure I'd get a nugget out of em. Lol. It was just a pretty cool find for us. Thank you pat.


----------



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Sep 17, 2016)

I have quite a bit of these and the metal tops are very cumbersome to get off. But once you do get them off there are gold bonding wires inside the bottom portion is gold plated on both sides.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)

Yea I figured bandsaw or hacksaw should do it. Thanks for the info, as I was curious about the other side of the plate.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> Yea I figured bandsaw or hacksaw should do it. Thanks for the info, as I was curious about the other side of the plate.



Don't even bother doing that. Throw then in some HCl and have some patience to let it do it's job.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Sep 17, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I figured bandsaw or hacksaw should do it. Thanks for the info, as I was curious about the other side of the plate.
> ...



+1 - that's a VSB modulator, and most have a hybrid circuit inside, built on a slab/substrate of BeO - you don't want to break, grind, crush, saw, or otherwise breakup the substrate of BeO. Let the HCl eat the case....


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 17, 2016)

Findm-Keepm said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tndavid said:
> ...


That even sounds better guys,thank you. Should I add a little air to the hcl or a little h2o2?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 18, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> Findm-Keepm said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



Yes you need to add air bubbler.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 18, 2016)

Ok thanks. You're the man!!


----------



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Sep 18, 2016)

I came across a bunch of equipment that had these too pritty to keep on boards. Also going to try cyanide leaching on the connectors I picked off as well. The AP solution will dissolve the steel top but will take some time. Will end up with a messy solution tho. Keep posting progress.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 18, 2016)

Mcnew32(Ag) said:


> I came across a bunch of equipment that had these too pritty to keep on boards. Also going to try cyanide leaching on the connectors I picked off as well. The AP solution will dissolve the steel top but will take some time. Will end up with a messy solution tho. Keep posting progress.


That's a nice pile buddy..


----------

